# Greensmaster 1000 Regrind - Take the reel out? Or bring the mower?



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I am wondering for folks that have this machine and when you get a regrind. Are you taking the reel out and bringing it with the bed knife or do you bring the whole mower? Thank you


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/wCxFdNA2Suo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/qbcYty8UQeo


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

And here is a relief grind...

https://youtu.be/idyEFkfVCKg


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I have seen a video where they put the whole mower in a reel sharpener jig and did it without removing the reel and bedknife, I believe it was on YouTube


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I've had a couple sharpened, things like my triplex and toro flex 21 they just want the cutting units. When I had my Jacobsen fixed head cutting unit he mounted the whole mower on the grinder. So with a greensmaster you should bring the whole mower!


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

metro424 said:


> I've had a couple sharpened, things like my triplex and toro flex 21 they just want the cutting units. When I had my Jacobsen fixed head cutting unit he mounted the whole mower on the grinder. So with a greensmaster you should bring the whole mower!


I wish it could be removed that easily on the GM1000 but this model unlike the flex is pretty well together. I looked closer at my blade today and I am going to try to clean off the blade with a razor first and then try the backlap multiple times. I don't have much to lose and it would be less trouble and may work for me. Now I just need some backlap compound!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

silvercymbal said:


> metro424 said:
> 
> 
> > I've had a couple sharpened, things like my triplex and toro flex 21 they just want the cutting units. When I had my Jacobsen fixed head cutting unit he mounted the whole mower on the grinder. So with a greensmaster you should bring the whole mower!
> ...


Mounting the whole cutting unit is standard practice. In the case of a fixed head walk-mower, the cutting unit cannot be removed from the mower so the whole mower gets hoisted up onto the grinder.

If you religiously wash out the reel after each mowing, you won't have to scrape grass schmoo off the reel blades.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If you having paper cutting issues face the bedknife with a file/stone/bedknife buddy to remove the burr. I've found this to be used to correct the sharpness before ever trying to backlap.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

ABC123 said:


> If you having paper cutting issues face the bedknife with a file/stone/bedknife buddy to remove the burr. I've found this to be used to correct the sharpness before ever trying to backlap.


Great idea, I will definitely try that first. i have to order compound anyway so I will have plenty of time. Thank you kindly.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

This Pinhigh Backlapping Kit is a nice package for a homeowner. The one pound containers would last a homeowner a long time.


----------

